# found fungi on paph roots



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was checking out the roots on my paphs. I'm glad all my roots are healthy...I think I check my roots too often on my slippers even though they're always healthy and getting longer lol

I found some egg-like things in the media of one of my paphs maudiae types. First thought was insect eggs But there are way too many of them

They are probably the fruiting bodies of whatever type of fungi it is. (sorry I'm not a mycologist, i might find out what type of fungi it is in my botany text book) Looks like the a fungi that is growing both in the media and on the paph roots...I dont know where it came from since I haven't been using humus and they aren't on my other paphs. Maybe it has already spread to the other maudiaes around it which I haven't unpotted.

I'm not sure if this is a beneficial fungi or a mycorrhizal fungi. Or if it's just a pest to have around


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

My camera makes the mycelium (fluffy white stuff, I think) look more apparent than it is with the naked eye. All I could see with my naked eye were the round balls. I see the mycelium is all wrapped around the roots and the medium looking at the photos.


----------



## kmarch (Apr 20, 2007)

I occasionally see this also. It doesn't seem to be detrimental to my plants, at least I've seen not negative signs to date. I would imagine it is causing the medium to break down faster than it would without it. I have sprayed a bit of fungicide on it and it clears it up almost instantly. 

I would like to hear from others if they think it is harmful to plants or now.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

It grows on the bark.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 21, 2007)

that is what i fear most.... i just call it the 'white fur' fungus... it grow here in the tropics too... when it infects the roots, all the roots will die because of rot. it can also infect the leaf axils and cause rot at the base of the leaves... i find that it grow on undecomposed organic material. i'm not sure if it really is harmless (under greenhouse conditions), but it certainly is not beneficial..! i recommend that you get rid of it ASAP...


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 21, 2007)

This is my only plant in almost all coconut husk and chunks so it is growing in wetter conditions now that the media is in it's wetter stage.
I don't have any fungicide yet...


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2007)

I had something kind of similar when I switched to a certain a couple years ago. It was a mix w/ CHC in it and I had great roots but these grey spores. I repotted and it just returned, so I started thinking something in the mix might be causing it, and got fed up and switched everything to S/H. Haven't seen the problem since of course.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2007)

We call it snow mold. It does seem to come on some bark. Doesn't seem to do any direct damage, but it does cause the bark to decay more rapidly which will indirectly damage the roots once it holds too much water/not enough air. In other words, I agree with kmarch.  Sorry Lance, I have no primary references to back my reasoning.  Would be interested to hear the real truth about this stuff. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input I was thinking fungus too

hmmm....I'm getting suggestions that they are bug eggs too...........that's freaky

This was also an suggestion on OB, I don't know whether to agree or disagree. I'm keeping in mind Mahon has worked with fungi in his media before


Mahon said:


> Fren,
> 
> I agree... those look to be eggs of some bug. Could be those tiny spiders that like to hang out in media. I wouldn't think that the mycelium would be THAT large for tiny fungi bodies... if you aren't too concerned about the plant, then place it in a clear pot and watch what it does.
> 
> -Pat


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2007)

i agree the white stuff is snow mold.
the orange/red things in the first photo, though, i dunno.


----------

